# Questions- Blue Lagoon



## SC_Hewes

Looking to knock the peacock off the bucket list. After lots of reading about fishing Blue Lagoon, I have a few questions...

Is it even worth it on the weekends? Seems as though it isn't, so going to plan a thurs-fri outing.

What else should I expect to catch/pack tackle for?

How safe is the Antonio Maceo boat ramp, as far as break-ins and what not?

Thanks!


----------



## zurc

Super rough ramp even during the week. A lot of shady strays around and I wasn't entirely comfortable leaving my truck / trailer there. Watch out for ramp campers and idiots trying to tow in their boats with Mercedes sedan's... Watched two boating accidents and two jet ski accidents happened a bit off the ramp and at the ramp in the few hours I was last there.

Other than that, awesome spot to fish for Peacock, Snook and other bass. Stick by the bridges and sawgrass areas. 

Don't expect any respect as far as wake either...


----------



## paint it black

I've never had an issue with break-ins at Antonio Maceo Park. Get in early, and you won't have to deal with the Jet Skiers. You will see a few guides launching, and that'll be it. Get in before 2pm and you will only get a few of the jetskiers. Don't expect to have a pleasant time retrieving your boat after 3pm. I wouldn't consider Friday a good idea. Monday-Thursday will be your best bet. 

As for fishing, I caught my first peacock, snook, and tarpon in the Blue Lagoon system. I have been fishing it a lot the past few months by land, and have gotten plenty of quality fish. The peacock bass are big and hungry, some big snook around, too. The tarpon fishing is a bit slower lately, but should pick up. There are also plenty of schools of big jacks around that are a lot of fun in a big deep freshwater lake. Fish near bridges, and areas with rocky ledges. Also, fish the mouth of canals that feed into the lakes.


----------



## THX1138

Are there any other boat ramps apart from Maceo? I got my first Peacock from there and would love to do a DIY trip from my new rig. Thanks!

Lou


----------



## Dawhoo

You are better off walking the canal shores. The C-11 canal was near my apartment and I fished it regularly on warm days. Peacocks, bass, Snook were all caught fairly regularly.


----------



## 1Fisher77316

Ok 1st "dumb" question. Where is "Blue Lagoon"& C-11 canal area? I have a day in Miami before catching a cruise and and DYI fishing would be a plus. I know I'll be there 1/1/2018 since the cruise leaves 1/2/2018. Yes, I do plan in advance. Peacock are on my bucket list. And of course the possibility of a snook would be gravy. LOL.. What kind of tackle/lures/colors would you suggest for a shore based DYI trip? Any and all information would be appreciated.
Tight lines!
1Fisher77316


----------



## THX1138

The location of the boat ramp is listed in the link below.

https://public.myfwc.com/LE/boatram...ntonio+Maceo+Park+(Slow+Speed+Zone+-+No+PWCs)

Lou


----------

